
North Face Founder Dies in Kayaking Accident at age 72 - samsolomon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/09/business/douglas-tompkins-72-north-face-founder-dies-in-kayaking-accident.html
======
ColinWright
And it's on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701981)

